# Salts coming through fireboard.



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Alright guys, does anyone have any tips how we can deal with this, it's efflorescence in a fireplace.

I've no idea, I've painted over it no end of times to tidy it up, it's doing it in the opposite corner too. Ideally I'd not like to rip it out!

Thank you 









Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

We had a similar problem last year.
I really wasn't sure if it was from above or below because the hearth was damp as well and sometimes pooled with water. The flues are also on an outside wall. So the damp could have been from anywhere.
Things looked ok from the ground but once I got the ladders out and got up there it was obvious that things were not as they should be even if it was not the source of the damp.
The chimney flues were always damp and the stacks were showing signs of age. I ended up rebuilding the stacks from the roof up, made sure the flues were really well swept and properly vented below the cowl tops.
I was going to tear the hearth out this year if it was no better but the difference is night and day and you could see dry brick reappear inside the flues as the damp dried. So I have left the hearth alone for now.
Everything is so much drier and the stoves have not corroded at all over the course of the year.

Is it a working fireplace?
Is it vented?
Does the pot have a cowl to prevent water ingress?
Is the chimney lined?
Are you able to check the flaunching around the pots/over the top of the stack, is not cracked and letting water into the chimney?
Is the pointing on the chimney and around any flashings in good condition?

Sorry, but I think, if you wish too cure it, you may have to remove a bit of plaster from all around the affected area to possibly expose where the damp is coming from and go from there.
In my experience painting over things might hide but does not make the problem go away and may make it worse.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah it's a proper working chimney, unlined, with a log burner in. Top cap fitted on the chimney. The house even had a new roof only a few years ago.

I think it must be from the ground. We had it all dug out, checked, swept and the burner fitted a couple of years ago. I'm thinking maybe the board is touching the brickwork and the salts are leeching through as I'm guessing the fireplace won't have a damp proof course.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Decided today would be a good day to mess about. So I've removed the stove and fireboard.
And yes, the white powdery stuff is salt.
Win.









Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## DTB (Dec 20, 2017)

I think you need to treat the brickwork with a salt neutraliser. That's what I had to do anyway.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

DTB said:


> I think you need to treat the brickwork with a salt neutraliser. That's what I had to do anyway.


I'll see what I can dig up.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------

